# what's next for Omar ?



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

So, we did a couple epsom salt baths this week. Very short and diluted. I added more ES each time. 

He's not on Primafix for the fin issues and the ES for the lump.

From 3 lumps to only 1 seems like such a great accomplishment but it doesn't seem to be enough. He's a little less active lately but I'm not sure if it's because of the tank change or his illness.

He seems to be dwindling away and I am beginning to lose hope. Am I just delaying the inevitable? I'm not sure. I want to do what's best for him but just don't know what that is right now. 

Much of his fins are gone. This is what he looked like today in his bath.
He's still somewhat active and has a good appetite so I'll keep up the fight as long as he's fighting it too.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I admire you efforts and fight to keep this little guy alive. I hope he makes it. Keep us updated


----------

